# FOTON Tach/Hour Meter Not Working



## RoundMan (May 15, 2013)

I am troubleshooting to see if I can get Tach/Hour Meter to work
2007 FOTON 404 4 cyl 4x4
I have cleaned all connectors, removed speed sensor & cleaned it, but still not working
This tractor has very few hours is in near new condition
Is there a way I can test the speed sensor ?
The tach/hour meter is in a fixed combo unit on dash 
I can access wiring pretty easy, but I have no schematic or diagram to identify wires
Any input appreciated
David


----------

